

Why the Unemployment Rate Has Become a Bad Joke - rmah
http://www.cnbc.com/id/41583533

======
allwein
It's pretty easy to measure some form of unemployment by the number of people
receiving unemployment benefits. Does anyone have any idea how they estimate
the number of people sidelined like in the article that have simply dropped
out of the workforce and stopped looking for jobs because it's so bad?

